# 2014 Audi S3 DSG problems



## Khunter7 (Apr 22, 2020)

When I put the car into sport mode and accelerate hard, once it gets to the top end of 3rd gear it seems to cut power briefly and the revs shoot up past 7, then it seems to catch 4th. 
Has anyone ever came across this? When In manual it works fine. 

Could this be due to the car not being warm enough? Doesn’t seem to be the clutch because it drives 100% apart from that.

Any help would be appreciated


----------

